# help with 29 gallon lighting, 9325k



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I recently picked up a 29 gallon with a canopy so I playing with some lighting ideas using the GE aquaray 9325. My intent is to wire the lighting myself so I need some tips.

First of all, I am assuming using just 9325's is not going to get the sufficent lighting I need (ie-temp for the plants to grow properly). I am going to once again attempt HC and I would like for it to live (and spread, lol) this time. So any tips here on how much and what of are what I am hoping to find. The aquarays are t8, but I am not opposed to mixing with other lighting.

2nd, since I m planning to build this in myself, what kind of reflectors and ballasts are the best for buck, I will be on a limited budget.

Thanks for help/advice!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I would forget about the T8's. You can install a 1x55w PC in your stock single bulb strip light. Just remove its "guts." Get it from: http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm 
1 x 55 watt Bright Kit™	
Item # 30551	
$44.99

AHSupply offers 5500K, 6700K, 7800K and 10,000K 55w PC's.
http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm

If you want a GE 55w 9325K bulb, you can get it at a reasonable price from the following two places. You may want to order two so that the shipping price works better.
ITEM
F55BX/AR/FS GE
55W BIAX 4800 LUMEN 9325K
67 CRI 20.7" LONG
FRESH SALT WATER AQUARIUM LAMP
(ALB-UPC: 043168458511 )

$14.20: http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS
$18.24: http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=F55BX.AR.FSGE

Sticky: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/723-9325k-difference.html


Gomer said:


> Here is a comparison that I did. The white balance wasn't adjusted as a basis. All photos are with the same aperture, shutter and white balance setting.
> 
> 1) 5000K/6700L
> 
> ...


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I did find the 9325's at Dr FosterSmith for 10 bucks, but I guess what I need to find is a cheap reflector, bulb caps and a ballast. From the color comparison I think I need at least one of the 9325's to make the colors "pop". I appreciate the advice on the pc idea, but can I use the same ballast for both? I also noticed at 50 bucks, would I be better off buying a coralife t5 at 24 inches instead that kit, or is that not enough light and the pc would give off more light.?

Thanks again.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The 9325K PC gives off a noticeably pinker light than the 9325K T8 fluorescent tubes. The T8 tubes appear white.

The Zoo Med Flora Sun T8 Fluorescent Bulbs are pink. They make the colors pop.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578 3733 8066 4479&pcatid=4479

The reflector used in the AHSupply is designed especially for a PC. In the day, it was state of the art. It puts a lot of light back into the aquarium.

Now, T5HO's with independent properly shaped reflectors (like Sunlight Supply's or IceCap's) put even more light into an aquarium. They have other advantages over PC's too.

The Coralife T5NO single or twin bulb reflectors are flat. They aren't nearly as efficient as the ones mentioned above.

Coralife makes a 30" T5NO twin bulb freshwater fixture for your 29g. The bulbs run across the fully length of the fixture instead of 24". It is $53 at BigAl's.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

The stock ballast used for your single bulb T8 fixture won't work with the 55w PC.

Which is better ... the AHSupply 1x55w kit with a 9325K bulb or the 30" T5NO twin bulb fixture? I've never seen a direct comparison nor have I used any of Coralife's T5NO fixtures. I have use AHSupply's kits and I've also used the 9325K PC. The only things that I can say is:
- The AHSupply kit + a 9325K lamp will be a little bit more expensive (~ $10 to $15) because you will have to pay shipping from two places instead of one.
- The Coralife's bulbs are ~ 28½" long verses the PC which is 20.7" long for a 30" aquarium.
- The Coralife fixture is a plug and play vs the AHSupply which is a DIY kit.
- Which one grows plants better? I think that the AHSupply would because of its excellent reflector, but since I don't know for sure ...
- Which one would I buy? Probably the 30" Coralife fixture because it is cheaper and I don't have to assemble it.


----------

